

How and why web developers should file bug reports and test browser nightlies - rickharrison
http://ejohn.org/blog/a-web-developers-responsibility/

======
snprbob86
Browser developers should make it easier for us to send bug reports :-)

It would be nice to have a button on my toolbar which just bundles up
everything I'm looking at, attaches it to a bug report with all of the browser
details filled in, and lets me type a little text. If you want my bug reports,
you need to make it easier to give it to you than to swear about it.

~~~
zaatar
IE8 has exactly that:

[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=A95...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=A950A427-D16C-4379-B641-2F319A69F70D&displaylang=en)

~~~
snprbob86
Cool. Now integrate it into the developer toolbar that I am more likely to
have installed.

------
sh1mmer
You should check out <http://web.mac.com/reinholdpenner/Software/Home.html> if
you are on OSX. Reinhold made three great apps which download the lastest
version of Firefox, Webkit and Camino for you automagically. They are Firefix,
Nightshift and CaminoKnight respectively.

An absolute must to follow John's advice.

